# Will colonoscopy prep cause me to poop my pants



## calmygal

I have a colonoscopy scheduled for tuesday and it seems like the weekend is going by so fast!!  I just got everything for my prep monday and i am about to go to bed this saturday night and then its sunday omg!!  Then the day after that i have to start my prep and i am so nervous.  I want to know if the prep is that bad do you really go in your pants or is it controllable enough to get to the bathroom??  I understand the drinking the stuff isn't going to be that nice but oh well.  And do you go all day and all night or do you stop going after a while??  How are you when you wake up are you still going then or are you ok??  I really want to be prepared so any info is great because like i said its coming up fast and omg its nerve wracking!!


----------



## rygon

The procedure itself isnt bad. The drink is the worst part. Once its down you will feel a gurgling from your stomach then 30secs later you will be going to the toilet. Lasted about 4hrs after every drink. Make sure you put cream on your bum everytime as it does start to become tender


----------



## new2crohnsMH

Well, I've gone through the prep 4 or 5 times myself, and I can tell you I was nervous my first time as well. But, trust me, there are MUCH worse things out there.

As for going in your pants; well, I guess that depends on how far you have to go to get to the bathroom, but in my experience I've had at least a few minutes before I run into any surprises in unwanted places. Luckily, I've been close enough to a bathroom that that hasn't happened.

Yeah, drinking it sucks. There's no sugarcoating that one. Did they give you the GoLytely type prep or something different?

Usually not too too long after drinking that stuff things start "moving," starting with :stinks: usually and then the wonderful oo:. (Sorry, had to use those "smilies" sometime :ybiggrin:.

I planned on going to the bathroom at least every couple hours, sometimes more or less depending on where you're at in the process so to speak. Things were still a bit liquid in the morning and most of the next day. I usually find that I still go a few times before the colonoscopy, maybe once or twice when I hit the hospital. I think the most recent time I went once when I got to the hospital, and that was after a one hour travel time, not fun during prep.

Overall I have to say it isn't THAT bad. Yes, you go a lot so that things are clean, but that's the whole idea so they can give a good diagnosis.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Rebecca85

DO NOT FART! (unless you're on the toilet of course) (yes I speak from experience here)

Also you may want to put an old towel or something on your bed just in case. 

I also find that once the prep kicks in, anything you drink (even water) goes straight through!


----------



## calmygal

thanks so much i have to take 4 duclolax tablets at 2pm then mix 64oz of gatorade which i got the light blue kind glacier freeze i think i hope i like it i have never had that kind lol!!  I have to mix it with miralax and drink 8oz every 15mins till i am clear!  Not going to be fun and i have to do it tomorrow uhhhh!!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I think I am the exception to the norm, but make sure you drink lots of clear liquids in addition to your prep - I did the gatorade & miralax prep for my colonoscopy back in April, and although it went down easy, I got really dehydrated.  So keep drinking clear liquids as long as you are allowed to, to make sure you don't get dehydrated (when the prep hits you, it is kind of like peeing out your butt - yuck).  Make sure you have a good book or something else to occupy your mind, as you'll be spending a lot of time in the bathroom.  Good luck, you'll do great!  The prep is the worst part, and as long as you avoid dehydration, it's not all that bad.


----------



## Mayflower537

Rebecca85 said:


> DO NOT FART! (unless you're on the toilet of course)



Haha, AGREED!!


----------



## calmygal

Cat were you drinking and everything all day??  I bought some italian ice to have throughout the day but i am not a big drinker on a normal basis and having to drink that prep is going to be difficult enough so i don't foresee myself drinking a lot on top of that i think it would make me sick!!  So my question is how did you know you were so dehydrated??  I seem to get dehydrated easy too and my 2 year old also thats why i ask but i don't really know that i am its just if i go to the hospital they always seem to hook my up with fluid and say did you know you were dehydrated and i always say no.  I am gonna try to eat my italian ice and drink some water but i don't know how great i will do to be honest.  Any input would be appreciated!!


----------



## calmygal

less than 24hrs till my prep :-(


----------



## Rebecca85

I struggle to drink enough fluids too, but I loaded up on fluids during the day, when you're not allowed to eat (before you start the actual prep). I just kept fruit juice with me at all times, and sipping at it kept the hunger pains at bay. You could try alternating prep with water- like I said the water also runs straight through and will help to flush you out.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Calmygal:  I was drinking fluids throughout the day, but it was apparently not enough.  My blood pressure is naturally low, and it drops way low when I get dehydrated.  I get shaky, dizzy, nauseous, and in extreme situations my hands and feet go numb or tingly and my vision goes blurry when I'm really dehydrated and have low blood pressure.  So you're lucky if you get dehydrated without your blood pressure dropping too low!  If worse comes to worse, they should be able to give you IV fluids when you go in for your colonoscopy - that's what happened with me, I went to the hospital and checked in a couple of hours early and requested IV rehydration, and they were really nice about getting me on IV fluids right away.  So it'll work out even if it doesn't go perfectly.  Good luck!


----------



## Lisa

Make sure the italian ice is NOT RED.......I don't think the light blue gatorade should be a problem.....

I've been through these...umm....I've lost track...used to have them every year for....13 years?.....and before that had a bunch.....have had probably 7-8 with my current doc.....guess I am an old pro! lol.....

Drink a lot, remember DRUGS ARE YOUR FRIEND.....it is always nerve wracking before any type of test like this.....although I usually get really good nurses who pick on me too!

OH- make sure you take a book or something to do in case the Dr is running behind...there is usually down time before the procedure- I can usually get a couple of chapters in.....have to show up for my appt an hour before the procedure to get all the paperwork, hooked up etc.....


----------



## calmygal

Thanks for the advice everyone can't believe in so little time its all going to happen and then i will have answers!!  Then i can come back and tell you all you were right and it wasn't that bad lol!!  For right now though i am going to be nervous and have high anxiety cause i just don't know what to expect lol!!  Its nice to not go in blind and to have this site thanks again!!


----------

